# Large label with lots of words/picture sewn or printed inside shirt? Who does this?



## buckstars (May 9, 2011)

Where would be the best place to get a large label with lots of words/a big picture either sewn or printed inside shirt? Who does this best?

What are some of the bigger inside labels your have seen? What are their dimensions?

2x3 or 4x5 or 6x7 could all be cool, either printed or sewn as labels inside the shirt/hoodie would be cool.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

A large inside label seems like it would be super scratchy.

I have one t-shirt with a cool leather label sewn on the inside and I love the t-shirt but hate the tag and almost never wear it because of it.

I think any screen printing company that does relabeling should be able to sew them in for you. Check for printing companies at printerlistings.com

You can buy labels of that size from one of the many label vendors posted here.


----------



## michellefanfan (Oct 26, 2009)

Rodney said:


> A large inside label seems like it would be super scratchy.
> 
> I have one t-shirt with a cool leather label sewn on the inside and I love the t-shirt but hate the tag and almost never wear it because of it.


Yes, "big size" sewn label has the problem as Rodney said. 
So it is better to get a printed label made(print-into-shirtfabric directly). Otherwise, you prefer a sewn label, then ask for your supplier to use a soft material to comfort skin. 

2x3 is way to big for a sewn label, forget about bigger sizes. But printed label into fabric directly has some big sizes finished. 2x3 seems a little bit small, 4x5 is a little big. I'll say for the width of a label measure from left hand to right hand is better stay in 5inch, the height is no limit. In a simple word: when you lay flat the t-shirt on the floor, no contents hide from your eyes, make sure the client's see some basic information you have passed them by a glimpse into the neckhole, and don't have to get in trouble and put your shirt inside out to see the label says. 

-bill


----------

